
I Just Bought Storage at $500/GB and Other Musings - mblakele
http://marklogic.blogspot.com/2009/08/i-just-bought-storage-at-500gb-and.html
======
huhtenberg
> _I'm the CEO of Mark Logic Corporation, a company which develops and markets
> an XML server._

Reminds me of a local company that was developing something similar, an "XML
acceleration appliance" or something like that. The most notable fact about
that company was that every single employee had a different version of what
their product was actually doing. It was really bizarre. They had substantial
funding, they had a brand, they were marketing the product and even managed to
sell it, but every time they tried to explain the technical side of things it
came out trivial. Don't know if they are still in business, but I wouldn't be
surprised if they are.

~~~
paulbaumgart
They seem legit from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_logic>

At the very least, it's significantly less stupid than "XML acceleration". :-P

I'm thinking it's kinda a specialized object database for XML documents?
Considering a lot of documents these days are ODF and MSOOXML, that might
actually be an interesting technology.

~~~
lrm242
Mark Logic is more than legit, they have some very sexy stuff. They also
power, to demonstrate their products foo, Mark Mail which is becoming one of
the most widely used mail archive tools: www.markmail.org.

~~~
johnm
Thanks for the support.

MarkMail is indeed built on top of the MarkLogic native XML database and it
works very well.

If anyone is interested, I already wrote up a bunch of my reactions to the
article (good and bad) in tweets.

------
cschep
804k document can fit more times than 360 on a 32 GB card right?

32,000 megabytes...document is less than one megabyte...it can fit at least
32,000 times.

Did I miss something?

~~~
jacquesm
"and second how we've completely lost touch with how big things are."

I think the author missed reading his own writing :)

It's about 39000 times, not counting overhead for meta data and end-of-file
slack.

It is amazing though, the speed with which the price of storage has come down.
10GHz processors are probably not going to happen, but I really won't be
surprised if someone will offer a multiple terabyte solid state drive within a
decade.

Not all that long ago I bought a 500 MB conner peripherals hard drive for
about 1500$ and I wondered how we would ever fill that thing up...

~~~
eru
> but I really won't be surprised if someone will offer a multiple terabyte
> solid state drive within a decade.

I'll guess we will see them earlier. I already bought a 4 GB stick just a few
months ago for less than ten Euro.

